# Pomacea maculata



## adrielme (Mar 3, 2007)

These guys probably are not a good choice for the planted aquarium, but their size makes me want to have one as a curiosity. Does anyone know if they are even available in California and where I could get one if they are?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I doubt they'll be available. If they are, it would probably be from a private breeder. I say this because of the recent stuff on legality of snail imports. A lot of folks have misinterpreted the laws.


----------

